# Dog Food website



## 2Bullies (Jun 16, 2008)

Im not trying to take any users away from this site. 

I think this site is WONDERFUL because it allows owners to talk to one another, where the site I use does not. However, I think dog owners can really benefit from the information posted on:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com

I was told about this site from some users on a pet forum on Craigslist, and I was so shocked to learn the difference in foods and ingredients, and I really feel INFORMED since I found it.

Try it.

Come back here, and talk about it.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

*Another One*

That's a great website. Here's another one with some very enlightening, not to mention disgusting, info on dog food:
http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/truthaboutpetfood.htm

And, how to rate your pet food (from the same website):
http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/ratingpetfood.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I like Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance. Also the Natura products California Natural and Innova, both of which are absolutely first rate dog foods. 

If you want to learn to read and evaluate labels and compare different foods, go to http://www.doberdogs.com/menu.html

~~Lucy


----------



## candysmom (Jun 18, 2008)

I am currently feeding my 7 month old, 40 lb puppy the puppy version of Solid Gold- does anyone have any other info on this product? I would rather spend money feding her good, human grade food that running to the vet - Incidently- I fed a previous dog the so-called precscription crap that was only available at the vet's- stupid me! trusted that vet! After the Chinese poison mess- I then checked the ingredient list and found that corn meal was the Number 1 ingredient on this vet approved, recommended and sold ony by the vet- what a total rip off.


----------



## ghettorian (Jul 3, 2008)

candysmom said:


> I am currently feeding my 7 month old, 40 lb puppy the puppy version of Solid Gold- does anyone have any other info on this product? I would rather spend money feding her good, human grade food that running to the vet - Incidently- I fed a previous dog the so-called precscription crap that was only available at the vet's- stupid me! trusted that vet! After the Chinese poison mess- I then checked the ingredient list and found that corn meal was the Number 1 ingredient on this vet approved, recommended and sold ony by the vet- what a total rip off.


I have raised two CANE CORSI on Wellnes puppy and I have been pleased with the results.
My prior food was Eukanuba and wellness.


----------



## ghettorian (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry.. they were raised on Solid Gold puppy..


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

2Bullies said:


> Im not trying to take any users away from this site.
> 
> I think this site is WONDERFUL because it allows owners to talk to one another, where the site I use does not. However, I think dog owners can really benefit from the information posted on:
> 
> ...


This is a website that I recommend often, in fact I gave the address to a customer at Petsmart yesterday who was asking me about Beneful (aka Benecrap). Ick! I went through the ingredients with him, and explained what they were and why they were bad. He left without buying any food, and the address written down for him.


----------

